# Someone in KY looking for a new Golden?



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous dog!.Hope he finds a home,fast!!.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. I wish I knew of someone, he sounds wonderful. Hoping he gets scooped up soon.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Ooh hes a sweet one look at him. Hope someone rescues or adopts him soon.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

He is so handsome. I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is such a sweetie. I thought there was one of our new members looking for a pup. I hope they see it and run and pick him up.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, someone had said they were looking, but I can't remember who.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> That's what I was thinking, someone had said they were looking, but I can't remember who.


Try a search using the word Nashville. I think the person mentioned being near Nashville?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

WHAT a Gorgeous Boy!

Is someone thinking about saving him?

If not, let us know so we can inform the rescues!

A lady on here from Knoxville, TN *lchambers *is looking!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a heartthrob!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

My wife is a teacher in Harrodsburg and we'd be willing to help out with a transport to Nashville if needed.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh my what a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Talked to Loren*

I pm'd Loren. She is looking at a girl Gold. Ret., too, close to home.

*Have any GR Rescues been notified about this boy?

He is a knockout!*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This boy is about 5 hours out from Dirks..If we could arrange to get him closer we might be able to take him....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope someone is looking for him, but if not I hope you can get him to Dirk's or finds a forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:

Maybe if you asked the Humane Society it's possible they might have some volunteers to get him closer.

How much closer do you want him to get?

A nice man above said he and his wife are in Harrodsburg, KY, and would be happy to help with transport.

Here's what he said:

Today, 03:10 PM 
kyguy78 
Dad of Radley & Scout Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: Kentucky
Posts: 15 

My wife is a teacher in Harrodsburg and we'd be willing to help out with a transport to Nashville if needed.

There was someone near Nashville looking for a Golden Ret.-think she might have found one though.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We would at least need him 3 hours closer..... We are very limited on transporting right now.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a beautiful boy. I bet some little child somewhere is missing his best Friend. I hope everyone has their dogs Micro-chipped. This dog looks too happy and well kept to not have been loved.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got off the phone with the shelter and they said he was returned to his owners yesterday.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> Just got off the phone with the shelter and they said he was returned to his owners yesterday.


FANTASTIC


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome news!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

yeh great news bet the owners are very happy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is just great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awesome news*

Awesome news for this boy!


----------

